# OLLO Bikes - Erfahrungen



## pixie_dust (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den relativ neuen Ollo-Bikes machen können? 
https://ollo-bikes.com

Sind zwar gewichtsmäßig nicht bei Pyro, Kubike und Co. anzusiedeln aber mit ca. 9 kg vielleicht trotzdem noch interessant.


----------



## Itekei (2. September 2017)

Bin heute auf der Eurobike auf dem Weg zu Woom über Ollo Bikes gestolpert. Sahen echt ganz nett aus wenn auch schwerer als Woom/Kubikes/Isla/Frog. Dafür lassen sich die Farben customizen. 

Mich würde auch interessieren, ob schon jemand mit Ollo Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (2. September 2017)

Naja, das 'Customizing' ist ja offenbar auf ein paar Farben begrenzt. Dazu gibt's dann noch Sticker, die zumindest meinen Geschmack (und auch die meines Fahrers) nicht treffen.

Rein technisch kann ich den Sinn der Oversized-Rohre nicht nachvollziehen. Und das WC-Enten-Design mit extrahohem Oberrohr ist auch totaler Blödsinn. Gerade beim Kinderrad kommt es auf eine niedrige Überstandshöhe an. Das bringt Sicherheit und ermöglicht einen frühzeitigen Umstieg auf die nächste Radgröße. Mit sechs Jahren ging bei uns schon Kania 24s, Ollo sagt beim 20er "ab sechs Jahren"...


----------



## soulslight (3. September 2017)

ich versteh auch nicht warum ich meinem Kind 2 Kilo an Mehrgewicht zumuten muss und dabei weder technisch noch preislich einen Vorteil habe.


----------



## Linipupini (3. September 2017)

Die wollen leichte Räder bauen, ihre Philosophie!
und hauen dann ein 20er mit 9kg raus ohne alles für 399€
Würde ich nicht kaufen! 
Die Farben! grässlich!


----------



## Itekei (3. September 2017)

Ich schaue mich grade nach einem 20" für meine Tochter um. Mit 9kg gehören die Ollo sicher nicht zu den Schlimmsten, allerdings auch nicht zu den Besten. Hier mal meine Übersicht. Denke wir bleiben weiterhin bei Woom. Die bekomme ich billiger und leichter.


----------

